# <TEXTAREA> (wrap physical/virtual)



## phil 2 day (31. März 2002)

Hi leute,

ich hab n problem und weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll. und daher dachte ich frag' ich lieber euch, wo ihr das doch wisst...

ein ganz normales <TEXTAREA WRAP=physical>. Der eingegebene text soll laut SelfHTML mit sämtlichen zeilenumbrüchen an das script übergeben werden (genaue quelle: http://wwwmath.uni-muenster.de/math/inst/info/u/lammers/HTML/SelfHtml/tchc.htm#a3 welches das paket dann feinsäuberlich in eine nicht zu verachtenden MySQL-Datenbank stopft.

Ein anderes Script holt sich das dann von mysql und stellt es dar - jedoch ohne zeilenumbrüche.

meine frage ist nun: Woran liegt es, das der text nicht formatiert ist:

a) an wrap physical/virtual oder
b) an nicht vorhandenen regulären ausdrücken des in die datenbank schreibenden php-scripts oder
c) an meinem unvermögen
d) ...??


vielen dank an jeden, der mir hier weiterhelfen kann!!


>> phil


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. April 2002)

hi, 

gibst du den text aus der datenbank einfach in einer HTML datei aus..?

wenn ja:
html ignoriert die zeilenumbrüche .. bevor du den text ausgibst solltest du die zeilenumbrüche mit einem script durch <br> ersetzen, bzw. du setzt den text in den <pre> - tag (is doch der richtige für sowas, ne?)

'ersetzscript' in php kann ich nicht bieten,.. aber in asp.. falls interessiert.. =)

_txt = replace(txt, chr(10), "<br>")_
[ chr(10) 'ist' der zeilenumbruch.. bzw 10 ist der ascii code dafür .. bzw. sollte es sein .. funzen tuts.. ]

wenn nein:
hm.. sorry.. mehr fällt mir im mom nicht ein.. =)

mfg,
crazy-weasel


----------



## phil 2 day (1. April 2002)

*daaaaaaaaaaaanke!*

also, pre hat nicht gefunzt, war aber schon ein guter ansatz.

ich habe mich für die regulären ausdrücke entschieden, die icheigentlich umschiffen wollte... aber na ja.

vielen dank auf alle fälle für das ascii-zeichen für zeilenumbrüche.  kennst du (oder irgendjemand) ne liste mit allen zeichen?

dank dir auf alle fälle!!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. April 2002)

*biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiideeeeeeeeeeeeee =)*

ascii tabelle? aber natürlich.. =)

http://cips02.physik.uni-bonn.de/pool/infos/ascii/table.htm

schau mal dort hin.. =)

mfg,
crazy-weasel


----------



## jimbo (3. April 2002)

*nl2br()*

nimm einfach nl2br($text);
wobei $text das ist was du ausgibst ;-)
des funzt und is einfacher als det mit replace schmarn...
soviel von mir 
mfg
JIMBO


----------



## Samuel (4. April 2002)

*j0, nl2br is ja*

Stimmt!

```
$string=nl2br($string);
```
ist ja eigentlich nur eine Abkürzung von:

```
$string=str_replace("\n", "<br>", $string);
```

NextLine to Break  --> nl2br

greets daIllu ;-)


----------

